# دي مش موضة دة هبل



## TULiP TO JESUS (29 مارس 2009)

*الموضوع دة انا عايزة اتكلم فية معاكم

هو عبارة عن الموضة الغريبة اللى نازلة دلوقتى دى

نبتدى بالولاد

فى الاول نتكلم عن لبسهم كل واحد فيهم عايز يقلد تامر حسنى وعمر دياب ومش عارف مين
بس بيقلدوهم بغباء شوية

يعنى مثلا تلاقى الولد ماشى فى الشارع ومسقط البنطلون بطريقة غبية اوى
وكل يوم بيبقى مسقطة اكتر عن اليوم اللى قبلة ههههههههههه
ولما يشوف واحد مسقط البطلون اكتر منة بيتغاظ ويضايق
محسسنى انهم بيعملو مسابقة مين يسقط بنطلونة اكتر
بس طبعا بيبقى منظرهم صعب اوى
انا لما بشوف واحد زى كدة ببقى ماشية مكسوفة فى الشارع

دة بالنسبة للبنطلون
نيجى بقى للبادى او القميص
لو لابس قميص يبقى فاتح نصة

ولو لابس بادى بيلبسة قصير وضيق
والبادى بيبقى مليان ترتر وقلوب وحجات غريبة كدة
او بادى لونة اسود ومليان جماجم (لا يليق بالمسيحية طبعا )

نيجى بقى لتسريحة الشعر بتاعتهم

تلاقى الولد موقفلك شعرة بطريقة غريبة كدة بيبقى محسسنى انة متكهرب قبل لما ينزل (واخد حمام اتنين فولت) هههههههه
او حد خضة قبل لما ينزل 

وياسلام بقى لو سابغ اطراف شعرة بلون اصفر او احمر


كدة خلصنا من الولاد

نيجى بقى للبنات
تلاقى البنت لابسة بنطلون بوسط ساقط وضيق موووووووووووووووووت
انا من اعتقداتى ان الناس يتبقى مسكاه وهى تنطلة من الدور العاشر علشان تعرف تلبسة 

والبادى تلاقية عند الكامر بتاع البنطلون
ولو البادى طويل حبتين تروح تدخلة فى البنطلون وتلبس حزام عجيب كدة
ولو بقى فكرت تلبس جيبة يالهووووووووووووووووووىبلاش احسن هههههههههههه

نيجى بقى لتسريحة الشعر
تلاقى الواحدة ضاربة شعرها فى الخلاط ونازلة
او مسرحتش شعرها من عشر سنين
وقال اية تقولك دة كيرلى
كيرلى اية ياحجة؟ الكيرلى مش كدة خالص ههههههههههه
انا مستعدة اتبرع لكل واحدة بمشط علشان تسرح شعرها
المشط الواحد ب 2 ونص تقريبا

طبعا الكلام دة مش على كل الناس طبعا
بس الحاجات دى انا بشوفها بعينى
وبتضايق لما بشوف ناس مسيحيين عاملة كدة
لان اى حد لما يشوفهم يقول ادى اولاد المسيح شوفو لابسين اية؟
بجد كدة بيشوهو اسم ربنا وصورتة قدام الناس

وكمان هم بيعملو كدة لية يعنى
تقليد للاجانب؟؟؟؟
ولا علشان الولد يخلى البنات تعجب بية والبنات تخلى الولاد تعجب بيها؟؟؟؟؟

انتم اية رايكم ووجهة نظركم؟؟؟؟؟؟
ياريت تشاركونى فى الموضوع دة

منقول للامانة ​*


----------



## kalimooo (29 مارس 2009)

الجنون فنون يا راجعة

اليوم خف الايمان بالعالم كله

وكله بسبب  خفة الايمان

في ناس ابتدت تعتقد انه الارض القاعدة

اهذا عايزين يعملوا كل حاجة قبل فوات الامان

شكرا على الموضوع

سلام المسيح


----------



## zezza (29 مارس 2009)

موضوع جامد جدا يا راجعة 
فعلا اللبس اليوميين دول بقى  حقيقى مقرف حاجة كدة مش لاقيالها وصف 
خصوصا لبس الشباب 
اه الشباب ..اهه البنات طول عمرهم  بيطلعوا بتقاليع و تروح لكن الولاد هما اللى صعبيين اوى اوى 
البنطلون بيكون خلاص يعنى متهيالى مثبتوا بدبابيس هههههههههه
و يا سلام بقى لو تخن نص كيلو و حد ضحك عليه و قالوا عندك عضلة يلبس البدى بتاع اخوه الضغير و طبغا بيكون ضيقر و بيدخل بصابونة كل ده علشان قال ايه يبين العضلة 

ده طبعا غير الدقن اللى مش بتتحلق و الوش اللى بيشقق من قلة الميه غير النضارة الشمس اللى واكلة تلتين وشه و غيره و غيره و غيره 
و ما تفكرنيش بالترتر ........... فى ولد فى الدنيا يلبس ترتر ...؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

بجد ربنا يحافظ على ولاه من الحاجات دى 
و يا ريت نكون ملح و نور العالم على الارض و نتشبه بمسيحنا 
شكرا راجعة ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 مارس 2009)

لا تعليق 

يبقى الحال على ماهوه عليه 

وعلى المتضرر اللجوء إلى القضاء 

بجد موضه ملهاش ايه لازمه غير

 انها بتخلى الانسان اللى عامل كده مهزء نفسه 

وعمرها ماتكون منظر الموضه دى 

مش عارف عاجبهم ايه فى الموضه الجديده دى 

ربنا يرحمنا 

ميررسى رجعا ليسوع على الموضوع الهام 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 

متابعــ لرأيه أراء الاخرين .......
​


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (29 مارس 2009)

*انا متفقة معاكى فى كل كلمة قولتيها ماعدا الكيرلى ههههههههههه
مالوا يعنى لو بنت احم احم بتعمل شعرها كيرلى ؟؟ ههههههههههههههه ده مش انا خالص يعنى

وميرسييييييييييييي ياقمر موضوع فعلا يستحق المناقشة وانا هتابع اراء اخواتى
ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 مارس 2009)

> *مالوا يعنى لو بنت احم احم بتعمل شعرها كيرلى ؟؟ ههههههههههههههه ده مش انا خالص يعنى*​



لا واضح 

ههههههههههههههههههه 
​


----------



## قمر النهار (29 مارس 2009)

*موضوع مهم جدا جدا ياراجعا ليسوع

انا فى شغلى زمايلى يقوليلى انتى مش عاملة ليه زى اللى بنشوفهم خارجين من الكنيسة

بصراحة الجملة دى بتضايقنى جدا جدا واحيانا برد عليهم بدبلوماسية واحاول ابينلهم ان كل مجتمع

فيه الكويس والوحش لكننا احنا باينين اكتر لاننا بندخل بيوت ربنا بالمنظر ده يبقى جوة بيحصل ايه

بصراحة يارجعا مفيش مانع ان الولد والبنت يهتموا بمنظرهم ويهتموا بالموضة لكن اللى توافق معانا


كاولاد المسيح ليظهر نوركم امام الناس المسيح قال كده انما احنا دلوقتى بنظهر حاجات تانية واتمنى من


الكنايس تهتم شوية بالموضوع ده واجتماع الخدام وغيره من النشاطات الدينية احنا عندنا فى كنيستنا


لحد ما محافظيين على الموضوع ده طبعا كل قاعدة وليها شواذها بس الاغلبية ملتزمين 


رجاء محبة مش دايما الموضة تكون كويسة اختار او اختارى المناسب منها اللى يناسب طبعك وتقاليدك

وبيئتك واهم حاجة المسيح اللى انت بتحمل اسمه


شكرا ليكى جدا ياراجعا وفعلا موضوع مميز وشكرا ليكى لانك اتكلمتى فيه​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (29 مارس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> الجنون فنون يا راجعة
> 
> اليوم خف الايمان بالعالم كله
> 
> ...


*عندك حق في كلامك يا كلسمو
مرسي علي المشاركة الحلوة
الرب معك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (30 مارس 2009)

zezza قال:


> موضوع جامد جدا يا راجعة
> فعلا اللبس اليوميين دول بقى  حقيقى مقرف حاجة كدة مش لاقيالها وصف
> خصوصا لبس الشباب
> اه الشباب ..اهه البنات طول عمرهم  بيطلعوا بتقاليع و تروح لكن الولاد هما اللى صعبيين اوى اوى
> ...



*الجميلة زيزا 
دايما مشاركتك من افضل المشاركات
بجد بجد بفرح لما بلاقي مشاركتك في موضوعي 
دايما بيكون ارئك اراء سديدة وجميلة وفي المضبوط

مرسي يا قمر
الرب يبارك في حياتك ويفرح قلبك​*


----------



## المجدلية (30 مارس 2009)

موضوع جميل ربنا يبارك حياتك وينور عقول البنات والاولاد اللى سايبين المسيح وماشيين ورا العالم ... وناسيين ان العالم يزول وشهوته معه.


----------



## Fadie (30 مارس 2009)

بشوف موضة عجيبة اوى اليومين دول

بيقطعوا البنطلون!!

مجانين!


----------



## totty (30 مارس 2009)

> نيجى بقى لتسريحة الشعر
> تلاقى الواحدة ضاربة شعرها فى الخلاط ونازلة
> او مسرحتش شعرها من عشر سنين
> وقال اية تقولك دة كيرلى
> ...



*احم احم

بس الكيرلى اللى بعمله مش شكله وحش اوووى كده زى ما انتى وصفاه
مش منكوووش اووى يعنى
ههههههههههه

وعلى فكره المشط هنا بـــــ 50 قرش بس
ههههههههههههههههههه

انا معاكى فى كلام كتير من اللى قولتيه
مــــــــــــــيرسى لمناقشتك وموضوعك الجمييييل
​*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 مارس 2009)

صدقينى كلامك صح جدااااااااااااااااااااااا
بيعملوا موضه عجيبه
اوكى نمشى على الموضه بس بالمعقول والى يليق لينا 
ميرسى يا راجعا ليسوع موضوع جامد​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 مارس 2009)

*انا شفت بنفسي فعلا مناظر زي دي

بس عايز اقول ان دول عدد صغير جدااا

الاغلبيه مش تبع الموضه والهبل ده

وكمان اللي بيعمل كده ده تعبان نفسيا

عايز يظهر نفسه للكل باي طريقه

شكرا ليكي راجعا ليسوع علي موضوعك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (30 مارس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> لا تعليق
> 
> يبقى الحال على ماهوه عليه
> 
> ...



*مرسي علي مشاركتك الجميلة يا كوكو
ويشرفنا ان تتابع معنا​*


----------



## zezza (30 مارس 2009)

كلامك مظبوط كليمو 
فعلا ناس كتير بتعلق على اللبس خصوصا بتاع البنات و هى داخلة الكنيسة 
بس صدقنى الاباء عندنا اتكلموا كتير لكن لا حياة لمن تنادى ...فى ناس بتنسى ان الكنيسة بيت ربنا و المسيح بنفسه موجود معانا 
حقيقى حاجة تكسف 
ربنا يهدى و يرحمنا 
شكرا راجعا تقبلى مرورى التانى..ربنا يباركك يا قمر


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (30 مارس 2009)

meryam 4 jesus قال:


> *انا متفقة معاكى فى كل كلمة قولتيها ماعدا الكيرلى ههههههههههه
> مالوا يعنى لو بنت احم احم بتعمل شعرها كيرلى ؟؟ ههههههههههههههه ده مش انا خالص يعنى
> 
> وميرسييييييييييييي ياقمر موضوع فعلا يستحق المناقشة وانا هتابع اراء اخواتى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك*​



*اهلا يا مريام يا قمر
طبعا دي حرية شخصية واعملي اللي انتي عاوزاة يا قمر 

سلام المسيح يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## ميرنا (30 مارس 2009)

له ثوانى كدا نخسر بعض 


> نيجى بقى لتسريحة الشعر
> تلاقى الواحدة ضاربة شعرها فى الخلاط ونازلة
> او مسرحتش شعرها من عشر سنين


دنا شعرى تقريبا طول السنة كدا فين وفين لما بتكرم واتعطف واتنازل واحن عليه وافرده بس بيبقى كسل صدقينى لانى طول مهو كدا مش بسرحه ولا الفة كل شوية نظام بشترى دماغى 
اما عن اللبس مش هعلق على الولاد بلاولى اعلق على البنات الموضة واللهم استر على عبيده بقى والله ستار حليم بقى ومش بنحب نجيب فى سيرة الناس احنا بس هو سؤال انا مرة دخلت محل يختى قلت اشترى بادى لجيبة دخلت اقيسة والنعمة مطلعت بيه من البروفا حاجة تشل بجد 
بس اوعى وشك يعنى بناتنا على احدث صيحات البنت المسيحية باينة والمسلمة باينة مش لبسها طبعا ومش بنحب نجيب فى سيرة الناس بقى وخلاص بقى كفايكى كدا ​


----------



## mero_engel (30 مارس 2009)

*الظاهره دي بقت موجوده فعلا وبكثره*
*وهو التقليد الاعمي لكل حاجه غلط لا وايه وبيزودوا من عندهم شويه كمان *
*فا بينيلوها اكتر*
*بس عايزه اقول حاجه بسيطه*
*انه كل انسان بيعمل كده هو واعي ومدرك كويس اووي علي اللي بيعمله*
*وبيبقي عارف انه غلط وبيعلمه *
*اما بيعمله ليه بقي *
*فا دي بتبقي في نظرهم روشنه او عشان يجذب الانتباه اليه *
*المشكله بقي *
*انه رغم انه اقليله فعلا اللي بيتبع الاسلوب دا *
*لكن في مثل بيقولك السيئه تعم*
*متابعه معاكم*
*واسفه علي الاطاله*​


----------



## eriny roro (30 مارس 2009)

حلو قوى الكلام ده
انا بجد اكتر حاجة مضيقانى الواد اللى بيمشى بيلبمع فى الشاعر
ولابس بدى ضيق و قصير وكانه بنوتة ماشية فى الشارع
ولا لما يكون مبين عضلاته بيكون شكله ههههههههههه
بس هو الكيرلى مضايقك .بس بجد بيوفرلى الوقت جامد
طولت عليكى
بس موضوع جميل قوى​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (30 مارس 2009)

eriny roro قال:


> حلو قوى الكلام ده
> انا بجد اكتر حاجة مضيقانى الواد اللى بيمشى بيلبمع فى الشاعر
> ولابس بدى ضيق و قصير وكانه بنوتة ماشية فى الشارع
> ولا لما يكون مبين عضلاته بيكون شكله ههههههههههه
> ...



*انا اسفة يا بنات 
باين اني هضرب وهاخد علقة موت 
يظهر ان كل بنات المنتدي عاملين شعرهم كيرلي 

معلش سامحوني 

دي وجهات نظر 
والاختلاف في وجهات النظر لا يفسد للود قضية

منوراني بمشاركتك يا ايريني رورو

اوعي تزعلي يا قمر​*


----------



## Scofield (30 مارس 2009)

fadie قال:


> بشوف موضة عجيبة اوى اليومين دول
> 
> بيقطعوا البنطلون!!
> 
> مجانين!



*
من الحر و الزهق يا حج فادى الناس بتقطع هدومها
*


----------



## osaa39 (30 مارس 2009)

*موضوع فوق الجمال بس ياريت الشباب يستفاد اهو انت بنت ومبتحبيش لبس الولاد (الى هما عاملين انة هيخلى البنت تدوخ لما تشوفة) وانا ولد يستحيل اتزوج بنت لبسها غير محترم
وشكرا على الموضوع الهادف*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (30 مارس 2009)

*مرسي علي المشاركة الجميلة يا قمر النهار 

ومرسي خالص يا نجلا 

الرب يبارك حياتكم​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (30 مارس 2009)

osaa39 قال:


> *موضوع فوق الجمال بس ياريت الشباب يستفاد اهو انت بنت ومبتحبيش لبس الولاد (الى هما عاملين انة هيخلى البنت تدوخ لما تشوفة) وانا ولد يستحيل اتزوج بنت لبسها غير محترم
> وشكرا على الموضوع الهادف*



*ربنا يرشد اولادة لخيرهم ولمنفعتهم

مرسي لمشاركتك الجميلة 

الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## monygirl (30 مارس 2009)

*بصى يا راجعة *
*انا حاقوللك على حاجة بسيطة *
*كل يوم حايطلع الجديد من التفانين فى اللبس والشعر *
*وفيش حد من اللى بيعمل كدة حابيطل *
*بالعكس دة حايبقى مستنى اية الجديد ويعملة *
*المشكلة مش فى كدة *
*المشكلة ان الشباب والبنات الى بتعمل الحاجات دى فى نفسها *
*بتبص للناس الطبيعية العادية كانهم هما الى غلط دة الى يفرس *
*بس *
*ربنا يرحمنا بصراحة من الى بنشوفة *​


----------



## جيد الديرى (30 مارس 2009)

يا            ريت نرجع زى زمان فى عاداتنا  بالنسبة لرعاية الاسرة بالنسبة لموضع البس   (الموضة) وياريت منقلدش  الناس التانية                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     عجبنى كتير قول احد الاباء  ان غير المسيحيين اخذو الصفات الحلوة وتركو لنا الرديئة            وقول احد العابرين انكم يا مسييحيين عثرة امام كثرين لمعرفة المسيح                                                        والرب معكم


----------



## go love (30 مارس 2009)

الموضة والتقليعة بيقولو عليها كدة عشان مشيا مع جيل اليوم
يعنى لو  رجعنا لافلام الابيض والاسود هنلاقى افلام العندليب وحسن يوسف واحمد رمزى هى هى
على ايامهم برضو كانو شباب وبيقلدوهم الشباب 
والكبار يقولو عليهم بص شباب اليوم
هو الموضوع بس بيتوقف على ما يناسبنى انا
مش يكون تقليد اعمة 
من وجهة نظرى عادى جدا انى اكون شاب روش بس مش مروش فى لبسى
شاب شيك انيق من غير تسقيط بنطيل ولا تقطيع بنطيل ولا فك اربع خمس  زراير
نمشيهم تلاتة لا اكثر

وبالنسبة للبضيهات الشبابى معلش اخوتكم استحملوهم يعنى عيزنهم يشلو حديد ويخبو العضلات المفتولة اللي طالع عنهم عشان يربوها 

نزلين سلخ فى الشباب وكل بنت دخلة تتريق على الشباب
وماشاء اللة عليكم قطقط جميلة مشيا فى الشارع
كل بنت مشيا محسسانى انها ريحى سبق 
ولا ريحا تركب خيل ماشاءاللة بنات رياضية كلها صحة ونشاط 
والبضيهات كلها سبعات فى تمنيات

مشكلة اخدنا من الغرب ما لايناسبنا
من لبس وموضة تعتمد على الاغراء
وسبنا العلم والتقدم 

*وللعلم موضة تسقيط البنطيل انتشرت فى سجون فى امريكا
يعنى تقليعة مسجين*

  ربنا يرحمنا ويحمينا
ويخلى اللي رايح الكنيسة يكون رايح للصلا مش رايح يتفسح
مشكورة اختى رجعا لطرحك للموضيع الهامة دايما
تحياتــــــــــى​


----------



## جيد الديرى (30 مارس 2009)

جيد الديرى قال:


> يا            ريت نرجع زى زمان فى عاداتنا  بالنسبة لرعاية الاسرة بالنسبة لموضع البس   (الموضة) وياريت منقلدش  الناس التانية                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     عجبنى كتير قول احد الاباء  ان غير المسيحيين اخذو الصفات الحلوة وتركو لنا الرديئة            وقول احد العابرين انكم يا مسييحيين عثرة امام كثرين لمعرفة المسيح                                                        والرب معكم



[       (   الرب قادر يؤدب اولادة     )


----------



## Alexander.t (30 مارس 2009)

موضوع جميل استاذتى راجعه ليسوع  

فعلا حاجت كتييره من اللى خضرتك قولتيه بتحصل ان لم تكن كلها

الموضه فى راى الشخصى ان اتخذ منها ما يناسبنى وان ارفض الباقى منها


ميرسى رجعا ليسوع على الموضوع القيم ده


يسوع يبارك حياتك​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (31 مارس 2009)

جيد الديرى قال:


> يا            ريت نرجع زى زمان فى عاداتنا  بالنسبة لرعاية الاسرة بالنسبة لموضع البس   (الموضة) وياريت منقلدش  الناس التانية                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     عجبنى كتير قول احد الاباء  ان غير المسيحيين اخذو الصفات الحلوة وتركو لنا الرديئة            وقول احد العابرين انكم يا مسييحيين عثرة امام كثرين لمعرفة المسيح                                                        والرب معكم



*عندك حق يا استاذ جيد
مرسي علي المشاركة الجميلة​*


----------



## وليم تل (31 مارس 2009)

راجعة ليسوع
بعد الاطلاع على اوراق القضية
ومراجعة كافة الردود والدفوع
قررنا نحن وليم تل زعيم الغلاسة
دعوا الخلق للخالق ولا تنساقوا مع تفكير الاخر والا فتحجبوا وتجلببوا
ومقولتة الشهيرة بأنة من تقاليع الاجنبى
فمسيحنا رب قلوب ولا يهمنى زى الانسان اكثر من جوهرة
ولقد سؤل قداسة البابا شنودة عن زى البنات الغريب
فكان ردة ما تبصش ليهم وريح نفسك ......؟؟!!
ودمتى بود​


----------



## doody (31 مارس 2009)

كلامك صح جدااااااااااا 
وفعلا ده واقع للاسف بنعانى منه وكل واحد بيحس انه الاحسن  المناظر  دى من الولاد او البنات بيسببوا نوع  من الاشمئزاز 
ومن الاخر مينفعش نقلد اللى بره لان الاجانب مش محرومين لكن هنا شعب محررررررررروم واى حاجة حتى لو عاديه تبقى ملفته وكله يبص عليها 
لازم نفتكر ايه مهمه اوووووى ونحطها على طول قدام عنينا
" أنتم هيكل الله وروح الله ساكن فيكم"
موضوع جاااااااااااااامد ربنا يباركك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (31 مارس 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> راجعة ليسوع
> بعد الاطلاع على اوراق القضية
> ومراجعة كافة الردود والدفوع
> قررنا نحن وليم تل زعيم الغلاسة
> ...



*استاذي العزيز 
احنا مش بندين حد او بنلوم علية
لكن بننتقد تصرفات خاطئة يمكن الكلمة تتسمع وتغير شيء
احنا ولاد المسيح لازم نكون نور  ونكون في كل شيء بنشهد لية 
وانا معاك ان الجوهر اهم من المظهر 
لكن ايضا لازم مظهرنا يدل علي جوهرنا و فية اللي يليق باولاد الملك وفية الذي لا يليق
ودمت بود​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (31 مارس 2009)

doody قال:


> كلامك صح جدااااااااااا
> وفعلا ده واقع للاسف بنعانى منه وكل واحد بيحس انه الاحسن  المناظر  دى من الولاد او البنات بيسببوا نوع  من الاشمئزاز
> ومن الاخر مينفعش نقلد اللى بره لان الاجانب مش محرومين لكن هنا شعب محررررررررروم واى حاجة حتى لو عاديه تبقى ملفته وكله يبص عليها
> لازم نفتكر ايه مهمه اوووووى ونحطها على طول قدام عنينا
> ...



*مرسي علي المشاركة الجميلة يا دودي

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## وليم تل (1 أبريل 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *استاذي العزيز
> احنا مش بندين حد او بنلوم علية
> لكن بننتقد تصرفات خاطئة يمكن الكلمة تتسمع وتغير شيء
> احنا ولاد المسيح لازم نكون نور  ونكون في كل شيء بنشهد لية
> ...



اختى الغالية 
الانتقاد هو صورة مقنعة من الادانة ولقد قال رب المجد لا تدينوا كى لا تدانوا
وهذا ليس معناة انة يعجبنى ذو شواز الملبس ولكنى اؤمن بحرية الانسان
سواء فى الملبس او المأكل او اى شىء فى الحياة طالما لم يجرح بة اى انسان
وليس الملبس هو دليل اولاد الملك بل افعالهم وتصرفاتهم فى المجتمع ونحن هنا
نتكلم عن مظهرهم فى الحياة العامة وليست دور العبادة فلها بالقطع رهبتها ووقارها
وكم اتمنى ان نهتم بجوهر الانسان وندع خارجة لشخصيتة هو لا اكثر ولا اقل
ودمتى بود​


----------



## ميرنا (1 أبريل 2009)

اجيبلكو من الاخر علشان اريحكو انا لو وحده  طبيعة لبسى كداا جايز جداا اجى هنا واقول انى لبسى مش كداا او انى كلامكم مش هيفرق معايا ولا هيغير حاجة ما الاباء الكهنة بيتكلمو كتير والواعظين ولا حياة لمن تنادى
وبعدين اى حد بيلبس كدا اوعو تفتكرو كلامكم هيغير حاجة ولا هيروح يرمى لبسه لا يبابا لاااا كانت كل المنتديات اتكلمت


----------



## lion_heart (1 أبريل 2009)

على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (1 أبريل 2009)

ميرنا قال:


> اجيبلكو من الاخر علشان اريحكو انا لو وحده  طبيعة لبسى كداا جايز جداا اجى هنا واقول انى لبسى مش كداا او انى كلامكم مش هيفرق معايا ولا هيغير حاجة ما الاباء الكهنة بيتكلمو كتير والواعظين ولا حياة لمن تنادى
> وبعدين اى حد بيلبس كدا اوعو تفتكرو كلامكم هيغير حاجة ولا هيروح يرمى لبسه لا يبابا لاااا كانت كل المنتديات اتكلمت



*اهو بنعمل اللي علينا يا ميرنا وبنلقي الضوء علي سلبيات 
يمكن الكلمة تاثر في حد

سلام المسيح بقلبك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (5 أبريل 2009)

yaso3 rabie قال:


> على الموضوع الجميل



*مرسي علي مشاركتك ومرورك الجميل​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 أبريل 2009)

*رغم أنى من أنصار  الحريه الشخصيه فى الملبس وخلافه الا أنى كمان ضد التقليد الاعمى لاى موضه بصرف النظر أذا كانت لائقه ولا لا .. ميرسى يا قمر على الموضوع  الجميل وربنا يباركك*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (5 أبريل 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *رغم أنى من أنصار  الحريه الشخصيه فى الملبس وخلافه الا أنى كمان ضد التقليد الاعمى لاى موضه بصرف النظر أذا كانت لائقه ولا لا .. ميرسى يا قمر على الموضوع  الجميل وربنا يباركك*



*مرسي يا دونا علي المشاركة الجميلة 
نورتيني يا جميلة​*


----------

